# Wo kann man RIESIGE XXL-Transparente (digital) bedrucken lassen?



## boris (9. Februar 2006)

Hi,

wer kennt sie nicht, die riesigen Werbe-Transparente an Baufassaden etc. Nun sollen wir für einen Kunden ein solches entwerfen und bedrucken lassen, geschätzte Maße ca. 5 x 7m.

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder weiss jemand wenigstens welche Firmen sowas machen?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.


Gruß
Boris


----------



## tigerfisch (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Die ganz großen sieht man oft von: http://www.blowup-media.de/
"kleinere Sachen" (5x7m) macht zum Beispiel http://www.duempel.de/ 

Grüße
tigerfisch


----------



## hero18 (13. September 2018)

Hallo auch von mir,

wir bestellen Banner mit Druck bei https://www.werbetechnik-dynamic.de/leistungen/bannerdruck
Die machen Mesh und normale Banner in fast alle Größen. 
Die Preise sind auch sehr fair.


----------

